# Need some advice on land



## lhalfcent

hey all
ok, here is the scoop and what I am considering.
My family and I have been renting a home in a small rural town here in southern MN with a very large lot. This has allowed me to garden big and such.
anyway, the landlord let his property go into foreclosure last year without telling me and pocketed the rent each month.
Now the bank is taking over the property in the middle of October and I am beside myself as to what to do.
Like most money is short.
however, I have been looking at a site called LandCentral.com at plots of undeveloped land where I can pay like a couple hundreds bucks down then a hundred or two each month and own the thing. Been considering this for a couple years now but for some reason I just held back. 
I would have to dig a well and put a house on it but wondered if this is something that is worth doing?? Like finding a double wide and putting it on a foundation etc. Or build from scratch like the old homesteaders did. 
If we do this, we will most likely have to find a place to rent for the winter and then in the spring develop this piece of land. (still deciding to stay in Mn or not)
But I really want to be near people who think like me and be self sufficient. 
here where we live there really isn't anyone who thinks like me anyway so gosh i am so open. 
But the signs of the times so to speak are saying to get off the grid asap.
I'm so frustrated and angry about this. I should be putting up food right now and getting my root cellar in order for winter etc.
any advice??


----------



## tsrwivey

You could get an old used travel trailer to live in until you get something built on the land. They are cheap & easy to haul off once you're finished or keep it as a BOV. 

My gut tells me you'd be better off buying land through a traditional realtor than a website. If you don't have a good amount of experience buying real estate you can make mistakes with lots of zeros on the end of them.  I don't have any experience with the RE market in MN, though so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## partdeux

There were supposed to be some special rules put in place for renters of foreclosed properties. Did you get served with an eviction notice from the bank/sheriff? At a minimum, I'd open a special bank account and place the monthly rent payment in that and not pay anybody. Might be worth seeing a local attorney that is specializing in foreclosures.

Find out what houses are selling for under foreclosure in your area, the bank may be willing to sell it to you rather than go through the entire foreclosure process. you may also have to sue the landowner to get your deposit back.

We're seeing foreclosed properties going for 1/3 their high prices. Great opportunity to step up. Have any relatives that may want to become landlords? Have any retirement money you could use as a substantial down payment? Be cautious to not pay too much, the market in your area will dictate how much you should pay, don't get sucked into listing price, go for actual sale price.


----------



## Immolatus

How feasible/desirable would it be to try to buy the land you live on now?
If you could find out the owner, it might be good for them (read:easier/cheaper) to just sell it to you if you currently live there.
If you would actually want to stay there this may be your cheapest and easiest option.

Take this with a grain of salt, but home/land values will continue to drop.
My buddy who is also (like me) convinced of an imminent financial collapse (the downgrade is just the beginning), and says that when that happens real estate will completely collapse and you will be able to buy homes/land for nothing. While I personally see some problems with this line of thinking (arable land will hold more value than a mcmansion) I think the general idea is correct.


----------



## lhalfcent

well the bank wants its loan the landlord owes and apparently I was told the house isn't worth the loan amount. 
The loan amount is 159,000 whereas the market value at this point is around 90,000.
it is predicted that by november the value will go down to around 75,000.
there are so many empty homes here but it is hard to get loans. I have been looking for someone to either CD a place or I don't know.
I am familiar with the MN land this site is offering and it might be a good investment for say a bug out place perhaps.
I have thought of getting a used trailer type thing and plunking it down on a piece and then work on homesteading in the spring. I would have to build a well tho. sigh Not sure what to do right now so am gathering info, advice etc. 

It is in the best interest of everyone if we could negotiate something but either I let the bank evict us in october or we move. sigh


----------



## Moose33

Hi lhalfcent,
I don't know about foreclosure laws in MN but, recently where I work we forclosed on a property and the tenants contacted us. They ended up purchasing the property. We had to go through the entire foreclosure process but they ended up with the property for less than was owed on it. We even financed it for them. I suspect you've been a good tenant and always paid your rent on time. That will go a long way with the bank. It can't hurt to at least talk to them and see what they say. Keep in mind their first answer may not be their last. The bank probably does not want another OREO (other real estate owned) property. The carrying costs are just another unwanted expense for the bank. Would love to know how it turns out for you.
Good luck,
Moose


----------



## IndigoLight

I agree with those who recommended to look into foreclosures. I would add look into HUD foreclosures if possible. They have special programs for owner-occupants and one can get a house with very little or no down-payment.
And use a realtor, yep, you want to make sure all paperwork is in order.
On-line land deal smells fishy IMHO. Such deals are usually targeting out-of-state buyers and are overpriced.


----------



## lhalfcent

thanks moose and indigolight.
i will keep you all informed.
I have been trying to talk to the bank but no luck so far.
I guess i will have to resort to a realtor person as they most likely know how to get to the right person. I just don't want to be screwed, you know?


----------



## goshengirl

I have no advice on purchase options, unfortunately. Just wanted to say that I'm sorry you're going through this when you really want to be hunkering down for the winter. But doesn't it always seem that when something like this happens, it turns out to be a blessing in disguise? You know, sort of liberates you to think outside the box? I just have this feeling that you're going to end up doing something you wouldn't have otherwise done, and you're going to be really glad you did.


----------



## lhalfcent

goshengirl said:


> I have no advice on purchase options, unfortunately. Just wanted to say that I'm sorry you're going through this when you really want to be hunkering down for the winter. But doesn't it always seem that when something like this happens, it turns out to be a blessing in disguise? You know, sort of liberates you to think outside the box? I just have this feeling that you're going to end up doing something you wouldn't have otherwise done, and you're going to be really glad you did.


hugs! 
it is definitely causing me to look outside the box! lol
Thank you for your encouragement. blessings!


----------



## Moose33

Hi lhalfcent,
You mention you've not been having luck talking to the bank. Have you contaced thier managed assets department? Each bank has their own name for it. Maybe foreclosure department or something like that. Another thing you could do is write to the bank's regional manager. Sometimes going as close to the "top" as you can get moves people off top dead center. Like others have suggested, I'd avoid on line sales. You can bet no matter how honest they may (or may not) be it will be more expensive. Stick with a local realtor. Talk to friends and family for a reccomendation. I'm really sorry you are going through this. Its quite unsettling and for some reason, to me at least, seems worse going into winter. 
Take care,
Moose


----------



## lhalfcent

Moose33 said:


> Hi lhalfcent,
> You mention you've not been having luck talking to the bank. Have you contaced thier managed assets department? Each bank has their own name for it. Maybe foreclosure department or something like that. Another thing you could do is write to the bank's regional manager. Sometimes going as close to the "top" as you can get moves people off top dead center. Like others have suggested, I'd avoid on line sales. You can bet no matter how honest they may (or may not) be it will be more expensive. Stick with a local realtor. Talk to friends and family for a reccomendation. I'm really sorry you are going through this. Its quite unsettling and for some reason, to me at least, seems worse going into winter.
> Take care,
> Moose


coming into winter is not good. grrr I should be putting up food right now so i am in a quandry. my garden did so well this year i have a surplus!
I am already canning cukes and maters and such.
I think I might do more dehydrating as that would be easier to move.
hmmm


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

LandAndFarm.com - Land for sale, Farms for sale, Rural Property for sale


----------



## lhalfcent

rabidcoyote666 said:


> LandAndFarm.com - Land for sale, Farms for sale, Rural Property for sale


OOOOO thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue

If you like the house you're living in, at least talk to the bank and see if something can be worked out. If not, you haven't lost anything. If so...wow, you'll have yourself a house!

Best wishes, no matter how it works out. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Mother Earth News - Rural Property for Sale


----------



## BillS

lhalfcent said:


> hey all
> ok, here is the scoop and what I am considering.
> My family and I have been renting a home in a small rural town here in southern MN with a very large lot. This has allowed me to garden big and such.
> anyway, the landlord let his property go into foreclosure last year without telling me and pocketed the rent each month.
> Now the bank is taking over the property in the middle of October and I am beside myself as to what to do.
> Like most money is short.
> however, I have been looking at a site called LandCentral.com at plots of undeveloped land where I can pay like a couple hundreds bucks down then a hundred or two each month and own the thing. Been considering this for a couple years now but for some reason I just held back.
> I would have to dig a well and put a house on it but wondered if this is something that is worth doing?? Like finding a double wide and putting it on a foundation etc. Or build from scratch like the old homesteaders did.
> If we do this, we will most likely have to find a place to rent for the winter and then in the spring develop this piece of land. (still deciding to stay in Mn or not)
> But I really want to be near people who think like me and be self sufficient.
> here where we live there really isn't anyone who thinks like me anyway so gosh i am so open.
> But the signs of the times so to speak are saying to get off the grid asap.
> I'm so frustrated and angry about this. I should be putting up food right now and getting my root cellar in order for winter etc.
> any advice??


Stay where you are. It'll take some time before things get sorted out. Search Google for information about your situation.


----------



## lhalfcent

BillS said:


> Stay where you are. It'll take some time before things get sorted out. Search Google for information about your situation.


Yeah? are you saying that cuz of the economy crashing? just wondering.
I am just reading and learning things.


----------



## *Andi

Alright ... I talked to my daughter (she works as a loan officer) about this and here is what is said you could try ...

Call the main bank and ask to speak to the loan officer in charge. Once you get ahold of the loan officer see if they still have the property or if it has been moved to the foreclosure office. They should be able to keep you in the loop as to what is going on. (Hope this helps)

She didn't understand why no one wouldn't talk to you ... :scratch A renter wanting to buy foreclosure property would be good for the bank.

Anyway best of luck ...


----------



## BillS

lhalfcent said:


> Yeah? are you saying that cuz of the economy crashing? just wondering.
> I am just reading and learning things.


I was thinking that it take the bank some time before they tell you to leave. The possibility of a crash is another possibility. It's also possible that you buy the property.

I found this online:

Tenants Suffer When Landlords Are Foreclosed | News and Articles About Real Estate and Foreclosures - Foreclosure DataOnline


----------



## Fn/Form

I don't have much advice, here.

But down in TX there is a public database for well water testing over the years. In some areas it goes back to the 1920s. Make sure you've got good, drinkable water in that area!


----------



## lhalfcent

a bit of an update. I found out the loan was taken over by Fannie Mae and they have a renter program. It is a month to month or you can do a year's lease and the rent is way below what we had been paying.
I am talking to fannie mae tomorrow about this and see if we can do it.
I would like to stay put through the winter at least. 
anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Moose33

HI lhalfcent,
Wow, that's great. I admit to knowing nothing about Fannie Mae's renters program, but, I'm pretty sure with some searching you can find out more than you want to know about it on line. Check it out so you know what's available to you before you talk to them. 

While you have them on the phone, if you want to purchase the house, make sure they know that. They may be a lot easier to deal with than the bank. My best guess is that they don't want the house. They'd rather sell it at a loss than add yet another property into their property managment portfolio. 

Good luck, and please let us know how it turns out. 

Take care,
Moose


----------



## partdeux

Moose33 said:


> While you have them on the phone, if you want to purchase the house, make sure they know that. They may be a lot easier to deal with than the bank. My best guess is that they don't want the house. They'd rather sell it at a loss than add yet another property into their property managment portfolio.
> 
> Good luck, and please let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Take care,
> Moose


Detroit Free Press Detroit Free Press | Detroit news, sports, community, entertainment, and classifieds. Serving Detroit, Michigan | freep.com did an outstanding series of articles in Sunday's paper about Fannie's fraudulent behaviors, including lying before congress. I would be very cautious in dealing with them.


----------



## lhalfcent

partdeux said:


> Detroit Free Press Detroit Free Press | Detroit news, sports, community, entertainment, and classifieds. Serving Detroit, Michigan | freep.com did an outstanding series of articles in Sunday's paper about Fannie's fraudulent behaviors, including lying before congress. I would be very cautious in dealing with them.


yes I agree. I am getting my research on this together and will talk to them to see what they have to say then make a decision.


----------



## lhalfcent

ok update on my situation.

Staying in the home we are in is not gonna pan out it looks like.
so I have partnered up with a couple realtor friends who have been sending me daily listings in the area for acreage with a home on it that has been foreclosed on. So many foreclosed properties it is nuts!
Anyway, I also went to my bank to see what kind of quick financing we could get and turns out we have no credit score! LOL
we pay for everything in cash and such so we are actually off the radar so to speak. too funny.
I was chided for not having a score so I bit back and told them that staying in our means is the smart thing to do and such.
well anyway, got us approved for financing so we can get a place of our own without any hassle.
found two places near us that looks promising. One property with a nice 4-5 bed old farm house that has been all updated on 2.5 acres for about 80,000 and another 4-5 bed farmhouse on 11 acres for 100,000!
updated and all that.
I really want some land for chickens, maybe a few sheep (to supply my fiber habit) hehee and such.
will let you know!


----------



## *Andi

The one with 11 acres would give you room for the chickens and a few sheep. 

By the way what kind of sheep are you thinking about? (Off topic I know - sorry)


----------



## lhalfcent

*Andi said:


> The one with 11 acres would give you room for the chickens and a few sheep.
> 
> By the way what kind of sheep are you thinking about? (Off topic I know - sorry)


yes! lol
not sure but I love wool. I am going to have to read up on how to care for sheep also there is a local hobby farm where they have these hairy cute miniature goats. all colors.
I wish I had a mentor to teach me... but I learn good from vids and books too.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

give CL a try too if yer still looking....heres an example of the property we're currently working on gittin'......just have to work with people sometimes to make things happen.

House under construction

we're planning a ride out there to look at this property. want to see how the land lays and how tillable an acre or so would be....like others said.....look at all yer options

here is another site you might want to look at... http://www.rdhomeloans.com/


----------



## goshengirl

That's too funny (in a sad way) about the credit score! Pay with cash? Who'd a-thunk! LOL 

Sounds like either one of those places would give you opportunities you don't have now. I'm still having a really good feeling about this.  (About 18 months ago we had a little push that caused us to finally make a move and buy a home with a little acreage, and we've been thankful ever since!) I'm excited for you, and hoping your situation turns out as beneficial as ours. 


Rabid, good luck with your hunting, too!


----------



## lhalfcent

goshengirl said:


> That's too funny (in a sad way) about the credit score! Pay with cash? Who'd a-thunk! LOL
> 
> Sounds like either one of those places would give you opportunities you don't have now. I'm still having a really good feeling about this.  (About 18 months ago we had a little push that caused us to finally make a move and buy a home with a little acreage, and we've been thankful ever since!) I'm excited for you, and hoping your situation turns out as beneficial as ours.
> 
> Rabid, good luck with your hunting, too!


SWEET! thanks everyone. :kiss:


----------



## lhalfcent

ok all... keep your fingers crossed? lol
Turns out we might be able to get this place that is within where we live now. it is a foreclosed hobby farm of 12 acres with a nice spacious home that was built 1900.
has a fireplace, 4+ beds two baths four season porch sun room and a root cellar to boot!!!!!
three car garage and out buildings for critters and all that!
I am so excited. the former owners did lots of updates and it is a real deal!


----------



## goshengirl

Sounds like the right place! :2thumb:

Definitely let us know how it goes!


----------



## Meerkat

Sounds like a very good place.Good luck.


----------



## Jason

I hadn't read this thread before but once I started into it this morning I couldn't stop. 1halfcent, every time you had a something promising happen I was on the edge of my seat. I actually felt bad inside when you had setbacks. 

I really hope this works out for you.


----------



## lhalfcent

Jason said:


> I hadn't read this thread before but once I started into it this morning I couldn't stop. 1halfcent, every time you had a something promising happen I was on the edge of my seat. I actually felt bad inside when you had setbacks.
> 
> I really hope this works out for you.


yeah feeling like a living breathing soap opera... so here is another chapter in 
'As the Stomach Churns!'

someone out bid me on the hobby farm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :gaah::gaah:

so starting looking again. :dunno:


----------



## catsraven

#$%@% dont you hate it when that happens!!


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

lhalfcent said:


> thanks moose and indigolight.
> i will keep you all informed.
> I have been trying to talk to the bank but no luck so far.
> I guess i will have to resort to a realtor person as they most likely know how to get to the right person. I just don't want to be screwed, you know?


I worked as a Realtor in CA, AZ, and AR....I agree to go thru a Realtor but look for one who specializes in foreclosures and ask HIM/HER to negotiate with the bank if you decide to offer to buy the property you are on... Have your Realtor write up an offer at what you can afford to pay, even if it is 1/2 (or even less than 1/2) of what they want. Ask the bank to finance it, and make the offer contingent on you getting the financing! If you don't have good credit, see if a Rich Relative will co-sign with you.


----------



## lhalfcent

wish we had a rich relative! lol
oh wait my Father in Heaven is rich!!!! hmmmm 

anyway, here is the latest chapter in 'As the Stomach Churns'
we have to wait at least 4-6 mos before we get financing. So we have to get those darned credit cards or something. I talked to my bank again and we will have a small loan going for 12 months making monthly payments also.
but as for qualifying based on income. no problem!
so that's that.
There is a gal in a town where I grew up about 70 miles north of where we are who is selling her home in a year and all her kids are grown up. she wants to get a small place to rent.
so if she finds a place by october 1st we get to rent out her place for a short term lease through winter.
it is a big nice place with plenty of room for everyone and near what family i have left.
my mom who is 74 will be happy about this.
so looks like that is what we are going to do in the interim. 
sigh


----------



## *Andi

lhalfcent said:


> sigh


Keeping you and yours in my thoughts. <HUGS>


----------



## lhalfcent

*Andi said:


> Keeping you and yours in my thoughts. <HUGS>


thanks :kiss:


----------



## lhalfcent

ok another unfinished chapter in 'AS THE STOMACH CHURNS!'
found an opportunity to lease to own a huge 4+ bed home on 13 acres! nice location and there are job opps for hubby as he is more into driving over the road than working a farm. lol
anyway, has everything I could hope for with out buildings, newly renovated home with a new deck, well, fireplace ...the whole shebang! 
the guy will lease to us until our financing comes through. however the guy would consider a long term lease as well. so gonna look at it either tomorrow or the next day.
about 100 miles nw from where we are but near main roads to anywhere we need to go.
hopeful!


----------



## oldvet

lhalfcent said:


> ok another unfinished chapter in 'AS THE STOMACH CHURNS!'
> found an opportunity to lease to own a huge 4+ bed home on 13 acres! nice location and there are job opps for hubby as he is more into driving over the road than working a farm. lol
> anyway, has everything I could hope for with out buildings, newly renovated home with a new deck, well, fireplace ...the whole shebang!
> the guy will lease to us until our financing comes through. however the guy would consider a long term lease as well. so gonna look at it either tomorrow or the next day.
> about 100 miles nw from where we are but near main roads to anywhere we need to go.
> hopeful!


If this place is right for you I sure do hope you are able to get it. It sounds like the seller is really wanting to work with you and you have certainly had enough disapointments so far in your search, you deserve to get this one. :goodluck::2thumb::crossfinger:


----------



## lhalfcent

oldvet said:


> If this place is right for you I sure do hope you are able to get it. It sounds like the seller is really wanting to work with you and you have certainly had enough disapointments so far in your search, you deserve to get this one. :goodluck::2thumb::crossfinger:


thank you! meeting with this guy and wife on friday. 
he seems genuinely excited to meet up and work something out!
maybe I will get my laying hens and a couple sheep after all! :congrat:


----------



## lhalfcent

well I give up. hubby is so not into this and I can't do it alone.
can't find any place to rent reasonably as it is a landlord's market and rents are way to inflated. 
I am surprise people even rent at these prices. we are talking in the range of 1600.00 and up for 2 bedrooms! 
sheesh
the only way we can move at this time is to find a place outside the twin cities then we can get good rates.
the farm i was suppose to see my hubby put the quabash on. sigh
too long of a commute but also he is not willing to transfer to another job.
I am frustrated and now getting angry.
we can't buy anything yet and by the time spring rolls around i wonder if our economy is even going to be in a good place. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
it will be a miracle to find something
sigh


----------



## goshengirl

My heart goes out to you. Wish I could think of something to say more helpful that that.


----------



## oldvet

lhalfcent said:


> well I give up. hubby is so not into this and I can't do it alone.
> can't find any place to rent reasonably as it is a landlord's market and rents are way to inflated.
> I am surprise people even rent at these prices. we are talking in the range of 1600.00 and up for 2 bedrooms!
> sheesh
> the only way we can move at this time is to find a place outside the twin cities then we can get good rates.
> the farm i was suppose to see my hubby put the quabash on. sigh
> too long of a commute but also he is not willing to transfer to another job.
> I am frustrated and now getting angry.
> we can't buy anything yet and by the time spring rolls around i wonder if our economy is even going to be in a good place. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> it will be a miracle to find something
> sigh


I am truly sorry that he won't even consider it.

However you might want to try the how would he feel if he had to deal with the zombies on a daily basis while trying to keep himself and family safe and sane question.

Then maybe explain to him that his family's safety and well being is surely worth moving to the country and commuting or getting a new job. There comes a time ( and I am not getting down on him, just speaking in general terms) when one has to walk the walk, "man up" and TCB.

Now if all of the above don't work try multiple "hissy fits" daily and just wear him down.


----------



## lhalfcent

oldvet said:


> I am truly sorry that he won't even consider it.
> 
> However you might want to try the how would he feel if he had to deal with the zombies on a daily basis while trying to keep himself and family safe and sane question.
> 
> Then maybe explain to him that his family's safety and well being is surely worth moving to the country and commuting or getting a new job. There comes a time ( and I am not getting down on him, just speaking in general terms) when one has to walk the walk, "man up" and TCB.
> 
> Now if all of the above don't work try multiple "hissy fits" daily and just wear him down.


LOL well I found a real nice place just north of the twin cities near enough to the freeway to town so his commute is only about 38minutes.
huge 2500 sq ft home with two fireplaces and on a cul de sac however just enough away from civilization on a large 1 acre lot with lots of woods.
has its own well too.
the amazing part is the rent! only 850 a month plus utilities which would be the electric and gas.
had a good conversation with the owner and she is anxious to get it rented so it doesn't lay vacant any longer.
she has been having a hard time looking for the right family who will care for the place like it is their own. she is willing to consider a sale in the spring.
might work out!
i love it and hubby hates change and blah blah so i put my foot down lol and told him it was perfect, big enough with everything needed for us, near enough for a decent commute and reminded him that the commute is shortened by 20 minutes so he should be happy with that! sheesh!
where we are now it takes almost an hour one way cuz of the country roads before the freeway.
anyways, so far the gal approved us so just waiting for her final say so and we move in oct 1st!
we will be nearer hubby and my families cousins etc so that will be nice.
i think if anything this place will be perfect until we decide on a permanent place and it won't take so much money from the budget so we can save again too. 
finally got a capital one card so we can build that non existent credit. lol
all in all this has been quite the journey. i hope it works out so please all keep praying for us. :flower:


----------



## oldvet

You betcha I will keep you in my prayers, but I will not say good luck again because I don't want to take a chance that it might jinx you in getting this one.

By the way I would say that he is a smart man, because when the wife puts her foot down the smart thing for the husband to say is "yes dear". 

Like I tell young men that are thinking about getting married, remember and use these four words. "yes dear" and "looks good". :kiss:


----------



## lhalfcent

oldvet you are funny! too good.
oh and my oldest son is a staff sargent in the marines so your Semper Gumby is hysterical!


----------



## lhalfcent

*update*

well finally found a in town house for the time being to rent.
a five bedroom two level brick home that happily has .25 acre.
was built in 1948 and plenty of room for everyone plus being one of the original farmer homes it has a big root cellar pantry and apparently the family who lived there all these years was an avid fisherman so has a built in minnow fish tank in the basement! lol
But i am going to use the cement bin and fill with sand for tators and such.
the house was sold at an auction but wasn't a foreclosure just the owners got old and died and the daughters wanted to sell fast. 
one of the daughters lives next door and has two humongous gardens! lol
anyway, kids are happy we are still near all their friends, I am satisfied with the layout and such and can start moving in this week and we still have three weeks to get out of our old place so the move will be nice and easy.
first thing I am going to do is move all our storage foods and such and get the pantry set up for winter.
finish harvesting from my garden here as i have brussel sprouts, turnips, carrots, onions, eggplants and peppers and a few tomatoes left to pick.
so it works out.
other than the $1,100 plus utilities we can do it.
thanks all for your thoughts and prayers.
I need to start spinning some more yarn to sell and finish some turkish stockings and other items for sale. prolly wont get to those till right after the move. 
later! :flower:


----------



## gypsysue

$1,100... for RENT? Wow, rent is high there. Well, okay, I have no idea what urban rentals go for. I hope income balances with cost-of-living there! People always talk about how low incomes are out here compared to wherever they came from, but cost-of-living here is a fraction of Minneapolis, apparently!

Anyway, I'm happy you found such a nice place to move to, and glad your kids will be near their friends. It sounds like a neat house. I love old houses. Enjoy, and good luck!


----------



## lhalfcent

oh gosh gypsysue our economy is showing it is a landlords haven. going just 15 miles north of me rents jump by a grand or so!
I was shocked and almost despaired of finding a decent place!
makes me angry all over again for what our landlord did to us. :club:

but in this economy man, if someone has houses bought on the cheap if you got the money you can make a killing off the rent!
for example...and i called my new landlord on it. lol I did. he understood but anyway he bought this house we are going to rent on an auction back in June for only 55,000$ so if he is paying a mortgage his mortgage even at 5% would be in the neighborhood of anywhere between 200-400$ a month.
so by inflating the rent by three times there you go! $1,100 buckaroos.
it is the same everywhere! If hubby was more flexible about getting another job cuz he is so employable with his many abilities and his degree in mechanical engineering we could have found a place 30 miles south of us and been paying only 300-500 a month plus utlities PLUS have an even bigger home on more land!!!
I tell ya, if people are inflexible it is gonna bite.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

hmmmmm........maybe i should look into renting this place then.....think rent goes for $750-950 a month 'round here........figure my mortgage is $359 a month, and i have a 1/3 of an acre lot with a big organic garden, might be a good idea if i can git the right renters.


----------



## TheAnt

I have a house that I rent out but unless you can get a substantial bit more than your payments you will probably have a hard time making anything off the deal. 

Its funny how when I see a spider at my house I squash it (if its a bad kind). When renters see a spider they need their house sprayed by a pest company. It seems the A/C is never cold enough for them. The sink doesnt drain as fast as they want. The list goes on. I have had fairly decent renters but one time the renters moved out and it cost me over 3500$ to make the house rentable again... wiped out all profits for the year for sure! Rents are going up and I just raised mine by 25/mo but pray to God you get good renters or you are going to be sorry.

In the end I just hope that I will have more equity in a home that is actually worth something. Right now Im not so sure how that is going to work out...

EDIT: Another bit of advice. Dont rent lower income housing. If your renters arent making 50k or more a year then you are probably asking for trouble. Just my opinion from my experience.


----------



## gypsysue

lhalfcent said:


> If hubby was more flexible about getting another job cuz he is so employable with his many abilities and his degree in mechanical engineering we could have found a place 30 miles south of us and been paying only 300-500 a month plus utlities PLUS have an even bigger home on more land!!!


Would it be worth the gas for the savings on rent, to live 30 miles south and have your husband commute? 30 miles is not a bad commute. A lot of people here drive farther than that. Just a thought. Anyway, I guess the first is coming up pretty fast, and you're already moving into this place. It sounds like it's a decent place.


----------



## lefty

lhalfcent said:


> well the bank wants its loan the landlord owes and apparently I was told the house isn't worth the loan amount.
> The loan amount is 159,000 whereas the market value at this point is around 90,000.
> it is predicted that by november the value will go down to around 75,000.
> there are so many empty homes here but it is hard to get loans. I have been looking for someone to either CD a place or I don't know.
> I am familiar with the MN land this site is offering and it might be a good investment for say a bug out place perhaps.
> I have thought of getting a used trailer type thing and plunking it down on a piece and then work on homesteading in the spring. I would have to build a well tho. sigh Not sure what to do right now so am gathering info, advice etc.
> 
> It is in the best interest of everyone if we could negotiate something but either I let the bank evict us in october or we move. sigh


YOu may be able to buy it as a short sale.


----------



## lickit

*forget it, get small tow trailers and park at a friend's*

place, as need be, in a pasture, in the back yard, pay them $100 a month, at most. Sheesh, it is insane to pay that much just for a place to lay your head. I've never paid more than $200 a month in my life, but I knew better than to have kids, tho.


----------



## whome

Lordy Lickit, you're about as much fun as a bucket of eyeballs.


----------



## lickit

*u think being broke and homeless is "fun", eh?*

I don't, and I dont bs about much of anything, at least, not on the Net.


----------



## whome

lickit said:


> I don't, and I dont bs about much of anything, at least, not on the Net.


I wasn't commenting on being homeless.


----------



## lickit

*a great many of these readers are, or are nearly so.*

they need ways to save the 10k a year that they are wasting on housing, utiilities and commuting. Given such savings fora year or 2, they can get started with something that makes them money, or saves so much that they don't need much money. Get out of the rut of thinking of suburban, single familiy homes, folks. At least for a yeaar or 2, and save 20-30k, do something with it to make some money, like drive an 18 wheeler cross the US and back, once a week. Live in the truck for a year or 2, paying relatives to keep the kids. have a LOT of money after 2 years of that, as in 80k or so. Can set up a fine living, on BLm property, having invested 40k in a rig and a team of drivers, if done properly.


----------



## Salekdarling

My rent is pretty high...we could afford a small piece of land and a little house with the amount of money we put into renting. My husband is so stubborn about apartment living. I can't stand it!


----------



## lhalfcent

whome said:


> Lordy Lickit, you're about as much fun as a bucket of eyeballs.


wow i get busy and forget to track my own threads and look what happens! ROFL I love your answer whome! LOL LOL LOL :2thumb:


----------



## lhalfcent

done moving now unpacking. I love the new root cellar pantry!! lol
every muscle in my body is aching. everyone is so tired. lol
ok thanks for all prayers and good thoughts everyone! hugs


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

pictures.......gotta have pictures.......sum of uz kain't reed yet............lol


----------



## lhalfcent

hey all..major update!
i got a call the other day from my mortgage guy who tried to get us approved way back and anyways, a new non traditional fha loan program is now available. it is not one of the funky loans but a straight up fha conventional only instead of going by how many credit cards and car loans etc it goes by annual income for three years and proof you pay your utilities on time for at least 12 months. 
it is a 3.625% and we can buy a piece of land!
so i started scoping out stuff and am learning that there are lots of folks trying to buy land for going self sufficient so properties are being snacked up quickly.
I nearly go to the point that there will be nothing for now until maybe spring when lo and behold through word of mouth i found a 1.1 acre property just 20 minutes from where we are with a huge 5 bed 2 bath home built in 1900 (lots of history with this area and home) in the mn river valley area surrounded by 3 major lakes , a nearby fish hatchery, hunting etc... about 1.2 miles from the small town of 2,000 but within an hour commute for hubby's work no gravel roads etc. there is a line of woods on the property and it butts up to a large farmer who grew corn last year. I may have the opportunity to purchase another acre or two later on. talking the farmer guy to see what he might agree to. 
great location! new well, house is all updated with new furnace, central air and heat, new sewer, new Pella windows etc. Only thing it doesn't have is a fireplace. but we can fix that. lol
anyway, went to look at it and the owner and i hit it off really well and is going to pay closing costs and when said and done our monthly mortgage will only be around 500 a month!!!! 
I am so excited!!! finally we get to put down permanent roots and no landlord to deal with who fails on his mortgage etc. finally! get my chickens a couple sheep for wool, garden fruit trees and bushes etc! lol
whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!! we close in 45 days because they have renters there who need to move and need thirty days per their lease.
 

here is a pic. hope get a good idea. will post more pics when i get them.


----------



## goshengirl

:woohoo: 
That looks fantastic! Wow, what a blessing, getting it down to 500. I'm so happy for you!!!!!!

Things work out for a reason....


----------



## gypsysue

Oh wow, I am SO happy for you! It's a beautiful house, and sounds perfect for you guys! I know you'll hate to move again but it sounds like this is for keeps! Congratulations! :congrat:


----------



## lhalfcent

gypsysue said:


> Oh wow, I am SO happy for you! It's a beautiful house, and sounds perfect for you guys! I know you'll hate to move again but it sounds like this is for keeps! Congratulations! :congrat:


it is for keeps! lol
last time to move, THANK GOD! 
lol 
there are a couple updates that need to be done on the interior in order to pass the final inspection so we set the closing to February 1st. And the current renters 30 day notice to move starts Dec. 1st so they will be out by the 30th then the current owner has 30 days to finish the required things needed for the FHA then we close and move in! 
thank you gypsysue.


----------



## oldvet

lhalfcent said:


> it is for keeps! lol
> last time to move, THANK GOD!
> lol
> there are a couple updates that need to be done on the interior in order to pass the final inspection so we set the closing to February 1st. And the current renters 30 day notice to move starts Dec. 1st so they will be out by the 30th then the current owner has 30 days to finish the required things needed for the FHA then we close and move in!
> thank you gypsysue.


Outstanding, I reckon all of the prayers and good wishes were finally answered. Well done kiddo, well done.


----------



## lhalfcent

thank you! hugs


----------



## Immolatus

Congratulations! Pics!
Sounds like a great deal, good luck!


----------



## lefty

congratulations, good for you


----------



## lhalfcent

*feeling schizo!*

you guys are not gonna believe this. the property isn't passing fha standards. 
so I am like, well keep looking. sigh
when over this weekend lo and behold the place we just moved from cuz the landlord let it go into foreclosure? it just went up for sale!
for only 72,500!!!!
got a call from the property handler and he told me he would let me have first dibs if we want our old place back.
so yesterday we went to look at it to see what all the bank had done to it. new interior paint, new carpet where there was carpet and they left the beautiful wood floors alone. 
my old garden is still in place even the wood pile is there. lol
so the family decided to buy it. our mortgage payment will only be around 400.00 cuz the taxes are so low. 
so many ups and downs. I am exhausted. but you know, buying our old place is really nice and comforting. and our old neighbors will be thrilled! what a life.


----------



## lhalfcent

well the house we were going for not only didn't pass inspection but the renters there decided to take revenge. 
anyway, our house we left cuz the landlord foreclosed had gone up for sale by fannie mae as indicated in the last post.
So the family wants it.
I just got a call from our realtor and our offer to fannie mae was accepted.
we sign the final agreement in the morning and once all the loan papers get finished and all that rigamarole... we should close in the next 30 days or less.
this has been exhausting. lol
upside...i get my grape vines back!!!


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

lhalfcent said:


> well the house we were going for not only didn't pass inspection but the renters there decided to take revenge.
> anyway, our house we left cuz the landlord foreclosed had gone up for sale by fannie mae as indicated in the last post.
> So the family wants it.
> I just got a call from our realtor and our offer to fannie mae was accepted.
> we sign the final agreement in the morning and once all the loan papers get finished and all that rigamarole... we should close in the next 30 days or less.
> this has been exhausting. lol
> upside...i get my grape vines back!!!


Good for you! May your grape vines give abundance and cheer for many years to come!


----------



## NaeKid

Wow ... 

so, if I understand this correctly, you just purchased the house that you rented for years after trying to buy a couple other places and being moved out and the bank did a nice update on the house for ya ....

Nice!


----------



## goshengirl

Wow. I will be so glad when this is all 100% said and done for you!


----------



## oldvet

Well old "Murphy" sure was working his law against you for a while, but now it looks like he just ran out of stumbling blocks to put in your way. You will still be in my prayers and I will pray that old "Murphy" just got his tail whipped and you finally get the homestead that you want and deserve.


----------



## lhalfcent

NaeKid said:


> Wow ...
> 
> so, if I understand this correctly, you just purchased the house that you rented for years after trying to buy a couple other places and being moved out and the bank did a nice update on the house for ya ....
> 
> Nice!


Yep. that's about it! lol


----------



## lhalfcent

oldvet said:


> Well old "Murphy" sure was working his law against you for a while, but now it looks like he just ran out of stumbling blocks to put in your way. You will still be in my prayers and I will pray that old "Murphy" just got his tail whipped and you finally get the homestead that you want and deserve.


Dan I like you. lol
:kiss:


----------



## lhalfcent

goshengirl said:


> Wow. I will be so glad when this is all 100% said and done for you!


lol me too! hugs


----------



## lhalfcent

thot i would post a quick update on the housing thing. Fannie Mae accepted our offer on the house and sent the signed acceptance to the realtor and our mortgage guy. so today we sign the mortgage papers to get everything finished. we close January 20th!! so excited and just in time to start seedlings for the garden! lol whoohoo!


----------



## *Andi

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:2thumb::2thumb::wave::wave::congrat::congrat:


----------



## lhalfcent

thanks Andi! 
all the paperwork for the moment is done. so we wait until january 20.


----------



## TheLazyL

And.....................................................................did you move back to your original house?


----------



## Emerald

I want an update too!!!:2thumb:


----------



## lhalfcent

*Update on housing and twist of fate! lol*

Well as many of you know, our son has been battling cancer this past year. Two weeks ago he finished his chemotherapy and so far all the PET and MRI scans show the cancer is dead. However his right hip was decimated by the tumor so he will eventually need a hip replacement.
Anyway... awhile back i posted a pic of a house we almost bought but the renters squatted and it didn't pass FHA inspection. That was a year ago!
well lo and behold this property went back up for sale two months ago and i just happened to see it in a craigslist listing. 
so i called the owner and they were so happy to hear from me.
I went out to take a look again and it needed a new roof from hail damage this past summer and a few minor things. All the plumbing was updated, a new furnace was put in and it now has both central heat and central air. 
Then on top of it all the price they were asking was $30,000 less than than before so we made an offer. It sites on little over an acre with the chance to purchase 3-5 more acres from the farm that surrounds the property. Five bed home built in 1910 fully updated but still retains it's original flavor like the original wood floors, stain glass windows etc.
Just two days ago it passed inspection! We close no later than Nov 9 but hopefully underwriting will be finished next week instead. And get this... we got this property with zero down home rural loan at 3.5 percent cash to close only 600$. lol
so with having a deep well that goes down 300 feet, propane gas heat, and figuring mortgage cost, electricity and internet we can live there for under $1000.00 a month! can hardly wait for spring to start gardening and such and over this winter will read up on how to raise chickens and possibly a couple sheep. Ready to put to use all the stuff I have learned over the years in a real practical way. 
What a year...


----------



## chitsgonnafly

That's awesome about your son and new home!!! Best of luck to you and your family!!!!


----------



## *Andi

I'm so happy for you ... and very happy to see you back on the forum.


----------



## goshengirl

Sooo glad this is working its way around! Just a little bit longer... almost there... 

Looking forward to hearing about your gardening come this spring. 

(still praying for your son and your move)


----------



## DJgang

Wonderful!! I am very happy for you and praising the news about your son!


----------



## lhalfcent

thanks all! so excited.
will be switching our internet company in about a week.
just got a call this morning from our real estate guy and we get to do final walk thru after the renters are gone Oct 31st and even tho closing is a few days off we get the keys and to start moving in next weekend! My boy has his surgery this tuesday to remove his chemo port... it is a power port unit they placed under his skin on the right side of his upper chest and ran a catheter thing through a artery that was used to draw blood or to give meds and also his chemo. so he will be recuping while we do the move. Nice thing about this is we have a couple weeks to transition into the house while he is healing. I want to get in there right off to paint and get some of that background stuff done to make it homey from the getgo. so like lately i might be offline for a bit until we are hooked back up. we have to do a dish satellite thing cuz cable doesn't run there as we are outside of town a bit. will keep you updated! already started packing.... lol


----------



## Lake Windsong

Very glad to hear the updates L. I've been off facebook for a while, so I was missing them.
Great news about the house and your son! Gonna be a happy holiday season for y'all this year with plenty to celebrate!


----------



## hiwall

Looks like you traveled a long hard road and prevailed at the end. I hope things continue to look up for you and yours!


----------



## lhalfcent

Update: we take possession of our homestead tomorrow morning! whoo hoo!


----------



## lhalfcent

got the keys! we start painting this weekend and start moving in over the week. My Ethan is still a hurting unit from the surgery so by doing this a bit at a time makes it less stressful.


----------



## Immolatus

Wow, happy endings all around! Congrats!
Were rooting for you both!


----------



## tsrwivey

Congratulations!!! Gonna be an extra special Thanksgiving for your family this year. Wishing you & yours continued blessings!


----------



## LongRider

Congratulation wish you the best in your new home. May it always be a source of joy and happiness for you and yours.


----------



## AuroraHawk

Congratulations and best wishes for you and your family. It is fantastic that your son is in remission.

Why wait until spring to start gardening? If you know where you want to plant your garden you can get that area tilled and plant a cover crop/green manure to help amend the soil. Or cover the intended garden space with several layers of newspaper and top that with your empty packing boxes, soak everything thoroughly so the paper doesn't blow away. This will kill the grass and weeds below the paper and amend the soil too. By next spring the paper and cardboard will be partially or completely composted and ready to till under.

You can plant garlic as long as the ground isn't frozen, the same goes for spring flowering bulbs. If you check http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/fall-winter-gardens-14703/ you should be able to find other winter gardening ideas to help you get started.

.


----------



## lhalfcent

thanks all


----------



## lhalfcent

AuroraHawk said:


> Congratulations and best wishes for you and your family. It is fantastic that your son is in remission.
> 
> Why wait until spring to start gardening? If you know where you want to plant your garden you can get that area tilled and plant a cover crop/green manure to help amend the soil. Or cover the intended garden space with several layers of newspaper and top that with your empty packing boxes, soak everything thoroughly so the paper doesn't blow away. This will kill the grass and weeds below the paper and amend the soil too. By next spring the paper and cardboard will be partially or completely composted and ready to till under.
> 
> You can plant garlic as long as the ground isn't frozen, the same goes for spring flowering bulbs. If you check http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/fall-winter-gardens-14703/ you should be able to find other winter gardening ideas to help you get started.
> 
> .


interesting you bring this up... our weather up here is to be unseasonably warm this week even getting up to 60's this saturday with a chance for T-storms! weird! anyway, i been wondering if i could put stuff in the ground to winter over. I have been thinking of doing garlic and such. thanks for the reminder!


----------



## lhalfcent

We are moved into our new homestead!!! Man what work! I threw out my knee...  
anyway.. lots of fun planning for the spring!!! thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. pretty soon i can talk sheep and chicken and garden with you all. lol
this winter will be production spinning and knitting etc. got some quilts i need to finish too.
fun!


----------

